# Puking Pood



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Is he due for another vet checkup soon? Would be good to chat with them about this.

Is he eating well and often during the day?

And does he have water accessible in his crate? That’s very important, especially if he’s getting kibble at bedtime.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

What time does he eat dinner? Can you split it between normal dinner time and bedtime so he can eat more than a handful at night? Phoebe has always eaten the most at night (70-80% of her daily intake) and it has never made her need to poop at night or interrupted her sleeping. In fact, for a week or two, she would eat around 11:30 pm, and then wake up at 3am to eat some more, then we we would get up at 7, take her out to do her business, and she would be ready for breakfast. I’m positive she would have been vomiting during that period if she hadn’t had access to food.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

How much are you feeding him? At 11 weeks, I believe I was already feeding Elroy (SPOO) 2½-2¾ cups of Purina Pro Plan/Puppy per day (I used kibble as treats and it's included in the 2½-2¾ cups).


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Ask your vet. 

I wouldn't be too worried (even though, I get it, YOU WORRY because he's your furbaby and this bundle of flluff is 100% your responsibility).

When I first asked my vet, she was like "yeah puppies just barf". I was like "oh.. okay."

Just try to make sure your little baby has food in them 24/7 because they're growing like a weed.

I started giving Basil chicken every morning to help combat empty stomach pukes. Sometimes she would puke on our walk. So, if I gave her breakfast immeiately on waking up, then go out for pee/poop, then I'm doing my best to prioritize her from having empty stomach barfs.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Bobby has had this this problem since he was a little puppy. Agreed with what everyone says. Check with your vet. A quick phone conversation just to run it by them may be enough as long as everything is good. I bring it up during our well visits and am told just to keep doing what we are doing. Bobby is still very prone to hunger pukes and even at almost 3 years old we feed him 3 times a day with one of his meals given right before bed. Doing this has stopped the puking by probably 98 percent. It still can happen but it’s pretty rare now.


----------



## MelF (Jul 31, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> How much are you feeding him? At 11 weeks, I believe I was already feeding Elroy (SPOO) 2½-2¾ cups of Purina Pro Plan/Puppy per day (I used kibble as treats and it's included in the 2½-2¾ cups).


Howie is eating between 2 1/4 and 2 1/2 cups of kibble a day: at 7 AM, 1 PM, and 7 PM (ish). I give him a handful of dry kibble when he goes in his crate after going outside for the last time at 11 PM. The 2 1/2 cups does include treats - maybe he needs a little more food? He poops hugely 3 times a day. . . .


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I've found spoo puppies need inordinate amounts of food early on. At 11 weeks I was pretty much feeding them as much as they wanted 4 times a day. Some days they ate more than others, depending on whether they were setting up for a growth spurt. The voracious appetite slowed as they got close to adult size in adolescence.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

He may just be very hungry. Keep in mind that a cup of one food is not necessarily going to be the same as a cup of another. Some are more filling, some more nutrient dense, etc.

And as I said above, access to fresh water is extra important when feeding kibble.

Is he due for his next round of shots soon? If you don’t want to discuss this over the phone with your vet, you could just let them know in advance that you have an issue to discuss at your appointment, to ensure they make some time for you. Peggy’s shots are generally administered by a vet tech, but this varies by state.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

MelF said:


> Howie is eating between 2 1/4 and 2 1/2 cups of kibble a day: at 7 AM, 1 PM, and 7 PM (ish). I give him a handful of dry kibble when he goes in his crate after going outside for the last time at 11 PM. The 2 1/2 cups does include treats - maybe he needs a little more food? He poops hugely 3 times a day. . . .


PtP is right regarding nutrient density. The kibble form Purina pro plan/puppy is 433 kcal/cup, the PPP/P Shredded version is 406 kcal/cup. Early on I used the 433 kcal/cup kibble. This is way more than the label recommendation.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If you're not feeding a large breed puppy formula, assuming he's predicted to get to 50lb or up, you might consider it. 

Larger breed puppies need growth slowed down so their systems, especially bone development, all grow at the right pace. They'll have lower fat, a lower calcium/phosphorus ratio, and fewer calories than foods formulated for smaller sizes. 

The hunger pukes are pretty common. Hopefully your vet will have some suggestions but til then, I'm with the camp of not overfeeding (to keep growth slowed) and spreading meals evenly thru the day with the last portion close to bedtime.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A little bile here and there is no cause for worrying. Everyday, it would get to me after a while. The fact that it smells awful would worry me; bile doesn’t smell much usually. Talk to your vet and see what they think.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Really large poos in my experience indicate cheaper dog food. My spoo has had to eat raw mostly due to getting really ill on almost all kibble. His poos are very small for a standard. If I feed him too early in the evening he throws up bile in the morning, so I give him his evening meal within an hour of bed time. 
I second the emphasis on water. Dry kibble without water is hard on them.


----------

